# Catalyst



## Maila (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi guys, our X-trail T30 with QR20DE engine has burned Catalyst. But the problem is the prize of the part. Dealer told me prize around 3000 Euros. Reason is supposedly that catalyst is part of downpipes. 
Is any alternative for cat or is this expensve solution? 
Thank you for help


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Upgrade your entire exhaust system and change the extractors where you can have a high flow stainless steel catalytic converter fitted which is much safer and will last a life-time. Will cost much less than what the dealer is quoting you and will give you much more power..


----------



## Maila (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you for reply, but google gave me just one relevation link and it is the high tech mufflers, so I wrote them one week ago, but they didn't replied yet. 
Do you have any tips? And I affraid about shipping cost from them. I'm from central Europe.

P.S. The power gained from this exhaust systems looks impressive, just is pitty that we have just 2.0L engine :lame:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There are a number of manufacturers closer to you in Europe and the US where you can buy the system in pieces and get a local muffler shop to fit it for you. Start hunting for the headers and the cat. converter and then the muffler. The rest of the system is just exhaust pipes and resonators which you can buy locally in Prague (I hope). I'm not sure if the headers on a 2.0LT engine are the same as the 2.5LT one, so you need to check that.


----------



## Maila (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm really desperate. Nobody from X-trail shop answered me. So I looked for alternative, but I founded just original parts of X-trail on ebay and Bosal exhaust. But there is problem, no Cat back! Bosal is making just muffler and middle part, the original parts are same 

Guys, please help me


----------



## Maila (Feb 29, 2008)

Nobody can help?


----------

